# firefighters



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

seems like the sight has quite a few firefighters. post some pics of ur latest jobs.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

First two are a house giving to us for training and the last two are a job few towns over


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

We've been really quiet here, but here are a couple news articles from surrounding depts that have happened.

This happened Monday into Tuesday morning. 5 depts on it. It relight again mid morning Tuesday and they were back there for a little while.

http://www.thehawkeye.com/story/Downtown-fire-113010

My cousins dept is giving mutual aid on this one right now. Lumber yard in the middle of downtown got going about 430 this morning. Last I heard they were up to 5 depts as well.

http://www.kcrg.com/news/local/Fire-Crews-Battle-Blaze-in-Keota-111314484.html


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

We started a couple cars on fire a month or two ago for some training and the other is a barn fire from last week that I didn't make cause i was out plowing


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice. i'll have to try and get some up from our department...... never seem to get real good pics..... always kinda busy lol


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

check out www.riverdalevfd.org


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

http://malvernfireco.com/


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a pic of my daily driver:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4907380626
2007 Ferrara Spartan 1500GPM with 750 gallons on board.

Runs out about 65mph going down the road. 
Usually busy at working time, but we have been real slow lately. 2008 we had a streach of about 2 months with a working fire every day, usually night in January and February (temps in the teens), that got old real quick.

The official website: http://www.columbusfire.org/

Chad


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

The fire dept. in my hometown,has just gone to 24 hour shifts to save money and cut down on overtime. The union went for it for now as an experiment. Seems some firefighters said it would mean less money but better homelife to be able to spend an day at home with family and sleep in their own bed. Overtime is still an option when called out to fires. The town I live in now is mostly volunteer,they have two full timers at the station and could be asking for a third. The big cities in Ma., Lawrence I think, cut way down on personnal and may have to depend on mutual aid.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

one we had a couple weeks ago...made knockdown.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll have to see what I can dig up. MVA's are our bread & butter around here, working fires are rare, so usually when we catch some work everybody is all over it and nobody takes any pictures.


----------



## gffd (Oct 31, 2009)

nothing better than the 24 shift. We do them and wouldnt want it any other way


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice pics wish it was legal to do training burns on aquired stuctures in nj


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

it's a shame you can't snowman. we've done a couple in the last few years. if thier done right it can be some amazing training for the new guys...... and lots of fun for the rest of us lol


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

heres a link to our web site. were in the process of updating it and one of our members just got a helmet cam so hopefully well get a job n try it out =D secaucuseng1.com


----------



## kbc360 (Jan 17, 2010)

A four tenement in town, and same street later date


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

One of our county plow trucks burned to the ground this morning. It was a new international with a aluminum dump body on it. I will post the pic I have of it tomorrow. I am getting ready to go back out plowing in a few.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

around 2am couple months ago we were toned mutual aid to this fire. photo was taken by our asst. chief upon arrival.

im pretty sure this was taken moments before first arriving engine


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

plowman4life;1140290 said:


> around 2am couple months ago we were toned mutual aid to this fire. photo was taken by our asst. chief upon arrival.
> 
> im pretty sure this was taken moments before first arriving engine


thata really cool pic  i like watching fires like that but prefer agressive interior attacks:yow!: must have been a long night and day lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just put up the tower and soak it.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Exactly surround n drown lol fires like that show how towers can also make good demo tools


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

yea i believe there was 1 tower there and a couple of deck guns from the engines used. 3 or 4 2 1/2. the bulk of the work was the houses next door


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pics guys!! Not a whole lot of work around here, we seem to be more of a band aid brigade, but heres a couple. The first one was 3 AM, as you can see it was cranking pretty good, I pulled up in the aerial second due and got tower set up for the surround and drown. The second is me at the annual Jaws Of Life Tournament put on every year out on Eastern LI by Firematic Supply.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is a job I just got home from we where hit out at 1am. They hit the get the **** out tones lol.

about when we pulled up.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

no idea on how many gallons, laid 150 ft of 5" 100ft of 3" and about 650 of 1 3/4.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

oh yea every thing FROZE all over the place. the trucks where coated with ice. and im going to bed now.

also found this.
http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=7833420

its mostly not true.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

House fire June 2010.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in a rural volunteer fire dept. I'd say less than 20 active members. The dept. average is about 100 calls a year. Most of them medical assist to the local ambulance service.

Not many structure fires these days.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

We are all pretty much putting our selves out of bussiness with fire prevention and everything that we do these days....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Tracy89;1145320 said:


> We are all pretty much putting our selves out of bussiness with fire prevention and everything that we do these days....


You can never prevent stupidity.....


----------



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pictures, we usually have a couple off duty guys that go around and take pictures when we are on scene. Heard the other day that people are getting in trouble for taking pictures and then posting them on FB and other types of websites might even be a couple lawsuits. I guess guys too pics of MVA'S and the occupants died, and then the families saw this and said "Hey, you had time to take pics of my loved one when you could have been saving them" 
Keep up the good work brothers!
www.nkffa.org


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;1145159 said:


> House fire June 2010.


Don't like your neighbors?


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Epic Lawn Care;1145358 said:


> You can never prevent stupidity.....


Very true....unfortunately its one of those things that u just cant get rid of. I have had my fair share of what was i thinking moments myself....


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

1. barn fire water ops
2. Rv caught fire and the guy never called 911 he tried putting it out himself and in the background you can see what happens when you dont call 911 fast enough!
3. I filled the chiefs truck with foam!


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thumbs dodge seems like you guys have really good truck companies ladders on multiple sides on the building and trucks on the corners nice work Thumbs Up


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

and ups to you guys that are tanker towns and have to draft. around here i have to admit we have it pretty easy hydrants are every 500' at most


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

snowman91;1145867 said:


> Thumbs dodge seems like you guys have really good truck companies ladders on multiple sides on the building and trucks on the corners nice work Thumbs Up


Everyone did a good job except the normal station. They blasted a guy off the roof using there tower. Would be tower 3. They never learn from there **** up. Last time we had a job in there first due (this was our first due) they took out 6 guys and 4 of them went to the hospital with injureys.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1145446 said:


> Don't like your neighbors?


Not my house, lm a firefighter.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

crazy.. pics there. sure be nice to have a ladder around here, closest one is about an hour away...

hydrants... bahh. tanker shuttle lol. i've seen us hauling water 7-8 minutes travel each way.

stay safe guys


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

these are some pics from my fire house


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

here is a site for you boys...

http://www.firstonscenephotos.com/FDNY


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

and pics from my volunteer fire house..
http://www.firstonscenephotos.com/Hempstead


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Epic Lawn Care;1145159 said:


> House fire June 2010.


I remember hearing that one over the radio.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Willman940;1146591 said:


> I remember hearing that one over the radio.


Oh yeah, sweet.

What town are you in?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;1146126 said:


> Not my house, lm a firefighter.


you on Shakopee?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1146870 said:


> you on Shakopee?


Yes sir.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

*IFD Indianapolis*

Indianapolis Photos , a local fire buff that takes photos for us has a pretty good sight.

Phototac.com


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is the write up from the call along with more pics.

http://malvernfireco.com/fullstory.php?id=423


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Epic you go to the Casino fire the other day?


----------



## R0LLM0DL (Mar 6, 2010)

teaser lol... no where near 20 years on, but just had a real nice 2nd floor PD blowing out all the windows in the rear. :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;1209057 said:


> Epic you go to the Casino fire the other day?


Yes I did.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Heres a pic of a local road commision truck that burned up back in december. I believe it was a sterling or international. They have 2 different types of trucks. This one burned to the ground as you can see. The hood and doors burned right off being they were fiberglass. He was plowing snow that morning too.

Also here is one of me after a dust collector fire at a local business. Minimal damage, and it was contained to the dust collector.


----------



## snowplowking10 (Dec 13, 2006)

docsgmc - Will you be getting the new Marauder II anytime soon ?


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a asst. chief for our local dept. fist two pictures is a fire in dunkirk ny,masonic temple building is in the center 6 floors,bank on one side 3 floors and our county S.S./ welfare / records on the other side 4 floors there was 24 vol company's were called , 4 ladder trucks, 5 engines,and 3 portable masterstreams with a total of 11 masterstreams on the fire 11 more engines doing pumper relay from hydrants 3 of witch were doing a pumper relay from lake Erie witch our pumper was at the end in the lake. over 2400 ft of 5 inch was layed from the lake we pump for 9.5 hours at 225psi used 189 gals of fuel. the truck we used was a 1987 pierce engine 2000 gal. per minute pump.... this was a long night *also is some video for a better look*


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Ford-101;1209987 said:


> I'm a asst. chief for our local dept. fist two pictures is a fire in dunkirk ny,masonic temple building is in the center 6 floors,bank on one side 3 floors and our county S.S./ welfare / records on the other side 4 floors there was 24 vol company's were called , 4 ladder trucks, 5 engines,and 3 portable masterstreams with a total of 11 masterstreams on the fire 11 more engines doing pumper relay from hydrants 3 of witch were doing a pumper relay from lake Erie witch our pumper was at the end in the lake. over 2400 ft of 5 inch was layed from the lake we pump for 9.5 hours at 225psi used 189 gals of fuel. the truck we used was a 1987 pierce engine 2000 gal. per minute pump.... this was a long night *also is some video for a better look*


WOW! Sounds like a busy night.


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

gasoline tanker rolled over after the driver fell asleep. truck was fully loaded, lost about 3000 gal. driver had bumps and bruises


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1210008 said:


> WOW! Sounds like a busy night.


yea it was,
alot of man hours


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;1209349 said:


> Yes I did.


and how was it? Anything major? or just some clean up?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Ford-101;1210024 said:


> gasoline tanker rolled over after the driver fell asleep. truck was fully loaded, lost about 3000 gal. driver had bumps and bruises


wow..... those semi accidents can be fun...... :yow!: thought we're yet to have a fuel tanker in one....

a little slide show of some of my pics


----------



## big_belly4ever (Sep 22, 2008)

IRONWOOD, MI - Thursday, January 13, 2011 - The Superior Chronicle has just alerted that the main lodge at Powderhorn Mountain in engulfed in flames. Firefighters from throughout the area have been called to the scene. Ambulances and wreckers have also been paged. According to the information provided to us at this time, there was a build-up of natural gas in the main lodge and holes have been cut in the roof of the building to vent out fumes. Xcel Energy has been called to the scene to cut the gas supply.

A witness on the scene told the Chronicle that a loud explosion caused a neighbor to call 911. Traffic control, icy conditions and a shortage of water, in addition to the gas leak and the intense flames, seem to be issues emergency personnel are tryinig to deal with. More information will be provided as it becomes available. The Caribou Lodge is open to emergency personnel so they can warm up.

At approximately 12:51 PM pumper trucks from Oma and Saxon arrived on the scene to provide water. I hydrant along Pine Lane was also activated. The Jaws of Life were needed to separate a door to get better access to the flames.

At the current time, no casualties have been reported.

At approximately 1:00 PM it was reported that the roof on the east of the building collapsed, and a calls were made to bring in the Fire Marshall and Investigative Services.

Victim services was called to the scene to provide drinking water for the fire fighters. The Red Cross was also alerted and they were enroute to the scene at 1:19 AM with drinking water and hot food. More information will be posted as it becomes available.
Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picturehttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111603&page=4

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture

Scroll Picture


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

plowman4life;1140290 said:


> around 2am couple months ago we were toned mutual aid to this fire. photo was taken by our asst. chief upon arrival.
> 
> im pretty sure this was taken moments before first arriving engine


WOW! That is an amazing fire. With something like that do just let it burn if there is no emanate danger to other structures or persons? Seems like if you put it out it would be so structually unsound that it would be a danger to anyone near it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Well this was what we got to do Tuesday. Our deputy Chief saw it as he was going to work. The fire was just showing out the second story window. I was half awake already when the page went out and in the 3 or 4 min it took me to get dressed and up to the station the flames were 10ft above the building. We got on scene and was told by dispatch that there was someone trapped inside so in we went. The people were able to get out by a back window before we got to their apartment.

http://www.kcrg.com/news/local/Crews-Responding-to-Apartment-Fire-in-Mount-Pleasant-114558359.html

http://www.thehawkeye.com/story/MP-fire-012611

http://goldentrianglenewspapers.com...ews/top_stories/doc4d3f235703654015968931.txt


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Epic you guys seem to be busy down there.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well guys, I just want to say I've officially been added to the brotherhood amongst you all... After the last 4 years in private EMS, the last as a medic (busy 911 system) I was appointed last week to my hometown FD as a firefighter/ paramedic, my life long dream. Start date is still pending but will be in the next few weeks, my best friend from paramedic class and I were appointed together...best feeling in the world!!

Stay safe all!
Connor


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.wfmz.com/lehighvalleynews/26813478/detail.html

we were on standby


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

Had a fire thursday but forgot to get pictures on the first call out, took some on the 2nd call out. But left the camera in the truck.

How many of you guys are volunteers?


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

10 year vol ff 5 year vol emt 1 year ems chief


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Volunteer for small town Fire Dept. since '98. We get a little over a hundred calls a year, mostly EMS assists.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been a volunteer for 5years. We cover 185sq miles and run between 200-225 calls a year. All fire/rescue, no EMS.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Paid on call for 6 years. Just got my 5 year pin for GHTFD. We run about 800 to 850 calls a year. We cover about 35.7 sqaure miles, just for our township.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1210743 said:


> WOW! That is an amazing fire. With something like that do just let it burn if there is no emanate danger to other structures or persons? Seems like if you put it out it would be so structually unsound that it would be a danger to anyone near it.


if I were command, i wouldnt put a drop of water on that. protect the exposures, and let it go. there is absolutely nothing salvageable inside that building, and will be knocked down into the basement the second the fire is out. and i would order about 20 pizzas.

volly on and off for approx 6 years have an associates degree in Fire Protection and still trying to land a career gig. im a Lt. in my current dept which covers a population of 1700 within 36 sq miles. 90% farm/rural . no hydrants. tankers and dry hydrants. real mans work lol

ran about 150 calls last year. 75% being medical.


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

William B.;1241238 said:


> I've been a volunteer for 5years. We cover 185sq miles and run between 200-225 calls a year. All fire/rescue, no EMS.


Just noticed your SE IA. Where about down there? I have family down that way. I'm on Swisher Fire Dept (JMFD) going on 7 years now i think? I cant remember when i joined off the top of my head.


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

I just found this video from last year. NOT MY DEPT. Its a dept just down the road from us, we watched this video in one of our trainings. They obviously need some more training...

http://www.kcrg.com/younews/87520142.html


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

Im in the junior program at a dept we get around 200calls a year maybe 2-4 house fires a year


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Been a firefighter and emt for 3 1/2 years do between 600-700 fire calls a year


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

snowman91;1241659 said:


> Been a firefighter and emt for 3 1/2 years do between 600-700 fire calls a year


Im from oradell what town is it that you get so many calls


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

On-call for 2 hrs., Career for the last 5 1/2 hrs. Best job in the world.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Secaucus in december we did 85 calls alone


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ive been a firefighter for 13 years. 5 as a lt and 4 now as the chief. Here isone we had on Saturday night. Pic was taken as the first line went in the door. The only bad thing bout being a chiefis being outside. lol


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

If you want to see more its Gambervfd.org


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Krumm;1241560 said:


> Just noticed your SE IA. Where about down there? I have family down that way. I'm on Swisher Fire Dept (JMFD) going on 7 years now i think? I cant remember when i joined off the top of my head.


I'm on down in Mt. Pleasant. I actually went past your station last weekend. Went up to Swisher to watch a band play. Been past it many times.


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

William B.;1242462 said:


> I'm on down in Mt. Pleasant. I actually went past your station last weekend. Went up to Swisher to watch a band play. Been past it many times.


At dance more? Well if you ever drive by and see a green chevy with a flat bed stop in and i'll give you a tour.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

volunteer small town do around 140 calls a year


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

firefighter1406;1241774 said:


> On-call for 2 hrs., Career for the last 5 1/2 hrs. Best job in the world.


on call for 2 hrs?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1243083 said:


> on call for 2 hrs?


he doesn't like to work much! :laughing:


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Krumm;1242892 said:


> At dance more? Well if you ever drive by and see a green chevy with a flat bed stop in and i'll give you a tour.


Yup,that's the place. Ill keep my eye open next time I'm up that way.


----------

